
What should a developer know before building a public web site? - niyazpk
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/72394/what-should-a-developer-know-before-building-a-public-web-site
======
mcantor
This has definitely been posted before... I feel like StackOverflow isn't the
right tool for this kind of info, either. Wasn't there some kind of website
that sought to document all of the "checklist"-style information out there?

~~~
smarterchild
There are many, I think. I know of one offhand: <http://lite.launchlist.net/>

I'm making a wiki with some of them but that's the only one I have on hand,
aside from the SO post.

~~~
skawaii
That's a nice looking site. Thanks for sharing it.

------
callmeed
I'm not convinced an XML sitemap is crucial for seo—except perhaps for the new
extensions (video, etc.)

